# Queen Cell in Wire Frame



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

Aisha said:


> They really saved my a** on that removal job!


And I thought they were supposed to save the comb from the cut-out, silly me.


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

carbide said:


> And I thought they were supposed to save the comb from the cut-out, silly me.


Hee! And that they did. 

I have no idea how anyone uses rubberbands on frames when your gloves are sticky with honey. Now that's a skill.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I have no idea how anyone uses gloves to do a cut out. 

Congrats...Now you have a successful cut out under your belt. Feels good, doesn't it?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

Aisha said:


> Hee! And that they did.
> 
> I have no idea how anyone uses rubberbands on frames when your gloves are sticky with honey. Now that's a skill.


I usually dont use gloves when doing a cutout. makes it a lot easier to band in the comb. Hope you have good luck getting the hive going. Remember a weak hive is usually gentle it is when they build up that they can get an attitude


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Aisha said:


> Hee! And that they did.
> 
> I have no idea how anyone uses rubberbands on frames when your gloves are sticky with honey. Now that's a skill.


Come with me Tuesday and I'll show you.


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

iddee said:


> Congrats...Now you have a successful cut out under your belt. Feels good, doesn't it?


'

It feels fabulous! Its a rush. I can't wait for my next one .

But I think it will be a year before I start working the feral bees with bare hands. That's like having a black belt in Karate.


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

Ahhh !!! Focus Grasshopper....Focus........


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Here's one I did a week or so ago.


----------

